# Neon Tetra!



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is a thread for those who keep Neon Tetra. Post about their foods, habits, and whatever else they do!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They swim?  

Can people with other tetras post here too, or is this exclusive to neons? Because I have to tell you, there are tetras out there that are equally, if not more, awesome.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah, I love tetras. They're gorgeous, hardy little things. 
I lost my school when I was moving in December and I miss them. I might be getting more to fill out my community tank though!


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure thing, post about any tetra. I only keep Neons, but any kind is fine.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

i never knew there were neon tetra look-a-likes until i saw them at the store, they're called cardinal tetras, lol. They're a lot bigger than neons and a lot more fun to look at in my opinion, but neons are just as cool! I've had neons when i was a kid.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

After, I think, a red betta when I was little, we got neons. Neons are the coolest little fish ever. If things wind up not working out with a betta, I'm totally getting some.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Remember that generally tetras will thrive in softer, more acidic water and in hard alkaline water you may not get the same colour intensity - or happy fish! 

Personally, I love embers (which I own). They are tiny and adorable, incredibly peaceful (perfect tankmates for a betta!) and just look so amazing in a heavily planted tank.  Cardinals are my second favourite.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cardinal Tetra are awesome, I'm interested in keeping some of them eventually. My tetra are pretty inactive during the day...they move sometimes, but when I turn my AQ lights out, they are sooo active.


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a couple Neons with my Betta. They eventually got stuck in the intake and died. How they got in there when the intake was fish proof. I dunno. One eventually died. They were pretty small when I got them. I have Glowlight Teteras in my tank right now. They're healthy and their doing fine. I like to get some more. They always attack the sinking pellets when I feed my cories. lol


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine do that too!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a wierd dream the other night that you were only allowed to post here if you kept neons and lived in California. I was quite hurt. 

My embers are just ridiculously chilled, and don't school any more, so it's really frustrating trying to count them.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Interesting dream.


----------



## QuotationRaven (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 6 Neon Teras in my Betta tank if there is one thing I've noticed is they can be a bit of a bully school. They seem to like wait until my betta fish isn't looking then go up and nip his tail. They don't do any harm, there is no damage to his tail I think they do it just to gauge he reaction as my betta fish has a tendency to try and catch them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to the pet store and there was a male with all of his fins bitten at by neon tetras.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I keep a mixed flock of 7 neon and 4 glowlines. They are fun to watch cruising around the middle of my big tank. They've gotten big enough so that they come up and snatch pellets from my sorority girls at feeding time. The bettas are chill, they return the favor by eating some of the mini pellets for the tetras.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love neons but I can never keep mine alive for more than 4 months


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've had my neons for about 4 months now, and two weeks ago I put my betta in, and so far they haven't had any issues. They just run when he swims by.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

This tank is only three months old, so we'll have to see how they do long term. I did have a few of them die within a few days of purchase (and thanks for the ich outbreak too) but the ones that made it are doing really great. Unfortunately the ich episode did cost me my original Farlow and one of my original sorority girls :|

I've since read they are a pretty common vector for ich, but that's water under the bridge now. I do hope they continue to do well, cause they are pretty, and cause I would rather not have that happen again now that the tank is fully stocked!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Neons or cardinals are my favorite tetras. I also like glowlight tetras. I saw some black phantom tetra recently that are so cool. I've never owned any tetras myself, but I will soon when I set up my 55 gallon!


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

My neons arnt very active, they spend most of the day sitting around except during feeding times. Any reason this could be?


----------

